# Tomaten ??



## S.Hammer (15. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

passt zwar nicht ganz rein, aber bevor ich noch nen Gartenforum nutze, dachte ich frag ich mal hier.

Dies Jahr habe ich bei rund 20  % der Tomaten an der Unterseite braun/grüne matschige Stellen.
Teilweise sieht es auch so aus als ob die unteren Stellen noch unreif sind, obwohl oben alles dunkelrot ist.

Die Tomaten hängen frei, liegen nicht auf??

Bilder anbei, was könnte es sein ??

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## wander-falke (15. Aug. 2016)

Such mal nach Blütenendfäule


----------



## S.Hammer (15. Aug. 2016)

Besten Dank Andreas,
das trifft es. 
Gegossen werden die laufend / täglich also versuche ich es mal mit Kalzium Dünger.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Auch von mir vielen Dank. Unsere Tomaten schauen genauso aus. Ein Jammer!


----------



## jule (15. Aug. 2016)

Auch hier das gleiche Bild  schade drum...


----------



## S.Hammer (15. Aug. 2016)

Komisch, 
ich hab seit 15 Jahren immer Tomaten, hatte es noch nie.

Allerdings habe ich sie dies Jahr, selbst gezogen aus den Samen des letzten Jahres.. (sonst immer gekaufte Pflanzen)

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2016)

He Ihr gießt viel zu viel, nur morgens gießen und nicht über die Pflanze und wenn es regnet und kalt ist wie im diesem Jahr wird gar nicht gegossen, nicht mal im Gewächshaus.
Die Tomatenzeit ist ende September vorbei, danach schmecken sie sowieso nicht mehr, also kann man im Oktober/November den Boden schon wieder vorbereiten (gut mit Dung, Rind,Schwein oder Pferd, alles geht, sogar die Pelletts).
Die Menge des Wassers ist in der Regel der kleine Blumentopf in dem es sie zu kaufen gibt, ein passender Kieselstein mit hinein, somit bleibt der Topf an Ort und Stelle.
Unser Gärtner von nebenan nimmt auch kleine PET-Flaschen die in der Hälfte aufgeschnitten werden und versenkt sie mit der Tülle nach unten leicht im Boden. Den Rest macht die Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Ich benutze eigentlich immer die Sorte Harzfeuer .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Aug. 2016)

Das ist mal ne gute Idee mit den eingegrabenen Gießhilfen,. Tomaten sollten nämlich möglichst direkt an den Wurzeln gegossen wo das Wasser gebraucht wird, nich an den Blättern um Fäulekrankheiten vorzubeugen. Ansonsten kann ich Rons Aussage nur bestätigen, bei gut ausgebildeten Wurzeln und einigermaßen wasserhaltendem Boden muss man kaum gießen. Und wenn, dann tagsüber, wenn es heiß und trocken ist und das Wasser tatsächlich gebraucht wird. 

Ich hatte dieses Jahr das gegenteilige Problem: wg viel Arbeit mit anschließender Urlaubsabwesenheit wurden meine Tomaten drei Wochen gar nicht gegossen (außer von ab und an Regen und Gewitter), leider auch nicht ausgegeizt oder sonst beschnitten. Die Monster waren danach kaum noch zu ordnen, hat mich nen kompletten Samstag gekostet, aber pumpelgesund und kräftig.
Was Tomaten auf jeden Fall immer gut tut das Gewebe festigt und widerstandsfähig macht: aus den entfernten Geiztrieben und Blättern -die müssen aber grün und gesund aussehen!- und Beinwellblättern eine Jauche ansetzen und davon ab und zu einen kräftigen Schluck ins Gießwasser. Wenn das Beet gut grundversorgt wurde, braucht man gar so viel Jauche. Was nicht verwendet wird, kann man dann im Herbst einfach im Rahmen der Vorbereitung ins Beet einarbeiten.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

viel gibt es nicht mehr zu ernten


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2016)

Soll ich dir nachher welche vorbei bringen 
        
Bin eh auf dem Sprung nach N zur GaLaBau


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bin eh auf dem Sprung nach N zur GaLaBau


du hast ne pn


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

Hi René,

danke für die Tomaten


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2016)

Danke für den  und  - Pause und Marmelade und und und 
Hoffe die Lieferung schmeckt


----------



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Das ist ja ein Service hier....


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2016)

Na aber klar doch 
Nur eins muss ich noch Reklamieren. 
Die Franken müssen mal die Heizung anmachen. 
Dis is ja A- Kalt jetzt hier.
Sowas ist man ja als Berliner gar nich gewöhnt mit Temperaturen am Abend unter 25° brrrr
Aso bevor ich es vergesse nur noch 100 Tage bis Weihnachten


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hoffe die Lieferung schmeckt


die länglichen sind echt klasse, da werde ich doch ein paar samen aufheben müssen.


----------

